# dovetail drawer box help



## randyrww (May 27, 2009)

I have a Leigh D4R jig. I'm having a hard time getting the top of the front and side to be flush with each other any suggestions


----------



## randyrww (May 27, 2009)

correction its actually th 24" superjig


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard and check to make sure your wood is tight in the jig. I donot have your jig but have had your problem. Clamp wood real tight because a router has a lot of power to twist wood. Also make sure the sides you want go into the jig the right way. I mark my pieces with pencile to make sure.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Check your manual that came with the jig, it has a setup procedure for indexing the top and side stops. This setup is critical to the alignment of the two drawer pieces. You only have to do this once and you're good to go.

Page 9 of this manual explains the procedure;

http://www.leighjigs.com/data/SJ UserGuide Ch1-7_080820.pdf


----------



## randyrww (May 27, 2009)

Ok thanks I will check that and keep on trying


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy

Sometimes it helps to see it done,,the links below may help..

Leigh Industries Announces New Products — Woodworking Online
Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails — Woodworking Online

free DVD FROM Leigh
http://www.leighjigs.com/catalogue.php

free PDF FILES 
http://www.leighjigs.com/data/leighidt.pdf
http://www.leighjigs.com/data/leighadt.pdf
http://www.leighjigs.com/support.php

===========




randyrww said:


> I have a Leigh D4R jig. I'm having a hard time getting the top of the front and side to be flush with each other any suggestions


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Randy.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting Randall and welcome to the router forum great place to get help on most any topic.


----------



## randyrww (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful info yall I am gonna make some more drawer boxes tomorrow so we will see how it goes.


----------



## dovetail65 (May 16, 2009)

Looks like you're having the same problem as me. See the "Intro and D4R question" thread.

Were you able to solve it?


----------

